# New L5P Duramax



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That's awesome. Now just have to see how bad the teething issues are.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> That's awesome. Now just have to see how bad the teething issues are.


I agree. But if I won the powerball I know what I'd be buying.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevrolet's take on the L5P:

New Duramax 6.6L Diesel Offered on 2017 Silverado HD


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Found this elsewhere online:

Gary Arvan, Duramax chief engineer, said 90 percent of the engine is new.
... nearly every other system, from the oil pan to the fuel injectors, has been re-engineered and “designed to produce more torque at lower rpm,” said Arvan.
Arvan said the revamped Durmax engine has three unique features:
• Remelted piston bowl rims: The center section of each aluminum piston is heated up again after casting. That changes the molecular structure of the aluminum, making it better able to withstand heat.
• A venturi jet drain oil separator: It filters oil mist out of the blow-by gases and returns the oil to the sump.
• Closed loop glow plug temperature control: It uses sensors to manage the glow plugs to provide instant starts in cold weather.
Other changes to the Duramax include:
• A new, stronger block, redesigned aluminum cylinder heads and a new crankshaft with improved bearing surfaces;
• A new fuel system, with proprietary GM controls; and
• An electronically controlled turbocharger mounted between the cylinders.
Arvan said the new version of the Duramax produces 35 percent less oxides of nitrogen, or NOx, and will only need minor emissions systems revisions in the coming years to stay ahead of toughening clean air standards.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

910 Ft-lbs of torque!? That's insane! To compare that with a few select supercars: 

664 Ft-lbs - Ferarri LaFerarri
687 Ft-lbs - Tesla Model S P85D
738 Ft-lbs - Pagani Huayra
811 Ft-lbs - Bentley Mulsanne Speed
910 Ft-lbs - The new Duramax
944 Ft-lbs - Porsche 918 Spyder
1016 Ft-lbs - Bugatti Veyron SS


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> 910 Ft-lbs of torque!? That's insane! To compare that with a few select supercars:
> 
> 664 Ft-lbs - Ferarri LaFerarri
> 687 Ft-lbs - Tesla Model S P85D
> ...


And none of those foreign jobs come with OnStar as standard equipment!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice. Compared to the current Powerstroke and Cummins in the HD trucks, the current Duramax was severely deficient in the power/tq department. 

Can't wait to see the Fast Lane Truck Ike Gauntlet towing test with this engine.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haha I watch that too


----------

